
Twitter Now Able To Censor Tweets, If Required By Law - DanielRibeiro
http://marketingland.com/twitter-now-able-to-censor-tweets-by-country-4531
======
fudged
For a while now I've pondered the similarity between Twitter and RSS. Was
there any effort at all into making a shorter version of RSS that uses a
central naming authority?

What are the technical limitations to replicating the usefulness of Twitter
with a standard like RSS?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The thing is that twitter is a product, where rss is a technology. Replicating
it means replicating twitter.

Note that in the beginning, twitter even provided rss feeds for public data.

